# Misha



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

We lost Misha Wednesday night. She had been recently diagnosed with diabetes, which we thought we were diligently taking care of; while we were in Florida attending hubby's mother's memorial service, Misha took a turn for the worse and begun what would be a very short downhill slide. She developed DKA, pancreatitis and hepatic lipidosis. The staff at the emergency animal hospital were absolutely wonderful in keeping Misha pain-free and comfortable. She just didn't have the strength or the will to make it. She fell asleep peacefully by our sides. 

She will be missed. She was, by far, hubby's cat. Whenever he sat down, she was right there, curled up on his lap, sleeping; when we went to bed at night, she was fast asleep by his side. We will miss her terribly.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss of little Misha. atback How old was she? 

RIP little well loved girl.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh geez  I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and hubby. Kitty hugs


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Misha.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very sorry for you.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of sweet little Misha! She had the best of care.


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful cat who was very well-loved.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Misha had you by her side as she passed and I am sure she felt your presence and love. RIP Misha.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody. Heather- she was 9 years old.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry...
Peace to you in your grief...
RIP Misha.....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More wishes for comfort and peace for you . Rip sweet Misha. 
So sorry for your loss


----------

